# 2 yrs master course advice needed



## cheekysmiles (May 23, 2013)

Dear All, 

I am first time here, currently received offer from Monash and RMIT. But my course is in Fiance and it is 1.5 yrs only, therefore, does not meet the requirement of the 2 yrs post-study visa scheme. and it is also not on SOL list. 

Anyone have idea if the 1.5 yr can extend to 2 yrs? or should I change to accounting related course? as those r 2 yrs. 

Look forward to hear all of your advice. 

Thanks a lot. 

Apple


----------

